
Lihkg, forum used by most Hong Kong protesters, under DDoS attack - baylearn
https://news.rthk.hk/rthk/en/component/k2/1477922-20190831.htm
======
hardmaru
LIHKG is asking users to access it via the mobile website and not the app,
which still works. I think since they are using cloudflare their core services
will be difficult to DDoS but the app might be easier to attack.

More info:
[https://twitter.com/fight4hongkong/status/116760817349197414...](https://twitter.com/fight4hongkong/status/1167608173491974145?s=21)

